# Advise on next Mod



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

looking for advise. I love cloud chasing but am also all about flavour. i have no shortage of batteries either... Looking for a hard hitter


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/10/16)

WesinEL001 said:


> looking for advise. I love cloud chasing but am also all about flavour. i have no shortage of batteries either... Looking for a hard hitter


arent these a bit old devices tho?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> arent these a bit old devices tho?



yeah, a little but still very popular, I'm open to suggestions/recommendations. only thing im not too keen on is LIPO's. only looking at 18650 devices


----------



## boxerulez (10/10/16)

Dude I beg to differ, in vaping, newer is always better/more popular/etc.

Alien for me, I will wait for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/10/16)

I cannot even vote between those 3 options sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/10/16)

WesinEL001 said:


> yeah, a little but still very popular, I'm open to suggestions/recommendations. only thing im not too keen on is LIPO's. only looking at 18650 devices


MINIKIN V2 or SMOK alien. But minikin v2 for size win. That thing is so small for a dual 18650 180W device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (10/10/16)

People are like sheep...... tendency to follow the norm. No reason to wait for something just because there is a hype in the air.
I have the rx200s as well as the xcube II and am very happy with either.
Rx is more comfortable in the hand but both are reliable and pleasing to the eye.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (10/10/16)

Minikin V2 is a perfect example of a hype device. I will never buy it because it looks like a black twinkie to me. Buy something that is reliable and looks good to YOU.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## E.T. (10/10/16)

W


KZOR said:


> Minikin V2 is a perfect example of a hype device. I will never buy it because it looks like a black twinkie to me. Buy something that is reliable and looks goos to YOU.



Well @KZOR, that statement is just racist

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (10/10/16)

Lol. Ok off-white twinkie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Minikin V2 is a perfect example of a hype device. I will never buy it because it looks like a black twinkie to me. Buy something that is reliable and looks goos to YOU.


Lol i dont agree tho. I have a original minikin. And i got to play with the v2. I thought the v1 is small. But the v2 is tiny dude.Its very solid. You should really pick one up and you will be shocked how small it is. Hype is not a bad thing... It is the reason we got stuff like the serpent 25 and the hohm slice. Old is not always better. Good example was the cuboid. Fantastic chip ruined by the weight of the device. Vaping is all about technology people want power but they want small devices. The older 2 battery mods are a lot bigger than what you get these days....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

thanks for the insight thus far chaps


----------



## PsyCLown (10/10/16)

Hard hitter? Mech mod.

Otherwise perhaps something with a DNA chip as I believe those have a very quick ramp up, alternatively one of the newer Smok mods as they are very accurate with their power output - I quite like the H-Priv and Alien.

Or perhaps a YiHi chip, so maybe the Pioneer4You IPV6x?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/16)

@WesinEL001 I too wouldn't choose one of the three options... I have the Minikin, the Minikin V2 and the Smok Alien and any of them would be a good option because they all are quality devices. If I had to choose one I would choose the Minkin V2 for the battery life and the new advanced electronics it has inside. But they are all good devices and will boil down to personal preference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/10/16)

KZOR said:


> People are like sheep...... tendency to follow the norm. No reason to wait for something just because there is a hype in the air.
> I have the rx200s as well as the xcube II and am very happy with either.
> Rx is more comfortable in the hand but both are reliable and pleasing to the eye.


I buy purely on reputation.

I dont follow fashion, but because Ive been vaping since every second mod sold wouldn't last long, I like to take my time and see how early-takers either love or loathe the product.

The downside is that I always seem to be two steps behind. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (10/10/16)

Been out the game a long time , and man are there a lot of options I wouldn't want to be you.

Get a Reo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/10/16)

I have an IPV6X and wouldnt choose any of your poll options over it, but if I was buying again it would be a Smok Alien which wasnt even on the cards when I bought my IPV6X.
Bear in mind you're going to want to put a 25mm atty on your mod somewhere down the road, without it looking like a jumper on the edge. (not quite over but periously close)


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Been out the game a long time , and man are there a lot of options I wouldn't want to be you.
> 
> Get a Reo


Haha thanks for that! Seriously looking at the Alien. Busy raping YouTube at work.looks like a serious player. Will definitely go for the kit but I have about 1 week to decide.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (10/10/16)

To an extent u do have to trust the hype on this forum. All the products that hav been properly hyped up have in same way or another been worth it. Even the rx200 or smoke cube 2 was hyped up at the time. It's hard to decide on a mod or tank ourselves just based on the marketing of it. That's why we watch videos and reviews and ask fellow vapers. I denied the hype of the minikin and had a few devices and when I eventually got a minikin it was eye opening how awesome it was. U can get plenty new devices for similar prices to the older dual battery mods. I got myself a minikin today not only because of the hype but because I trust asmodus and I also trust the words or forum members such as @Rob Fisher or @Silver

U gotta decide wat it is u want, if it's power then the alien or lux or fuchai, for form and style the Hotcig, either minikin or the alien, for size, alien or minikin. Decide ur priorities then go from there. I care most about battery life, a good feel in the hand, and a mod that can hold a 25mm atty. so many of the mods I liked were ruled out Coz I don't want an overhang of the atty. u need to think of wat it is that matters most.

So basically I wouldn't choose from that list either. Look at fuchai, minikin 1.5 or 2, alien, smok x cube ultra, or vgod pro150

All just my opinion of course...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

Scouse45 said:


> To an extent u do have to trust the hype on this forum. All the products that hav been properly hyped up have in same way or another been worth it. Even the rx200 or smoke cube 2 was hyped up at the time. It's hard to decide on a mod or tank ourselves just based on the marketing of it. That's why we watch videos and reviews and ask fellow vapers. I denied the hype of the minikin and had a few devices and when I eventually got a minikin it was eye opening how awesome it was. U can get plenty new devices for similar prices to the older dual battery mods. I got myself a minikin today not only because of the hype but because I trust asmodus and I also trust the words or forum members such as @Rob Fisher or @Silver
> 
> U gotta decide wat it is u want, if it's power then the alien or lux or fuchai, for form and style the Hotcig, either minikin or the alien, for size, alien or minikin. Decide ur priorities then go from there. I care most about battery life, a good feel in the hand, and a mod that can hold a 25mm atty. so many of the mods I liked were ruled out Coz I don't want an overhang of the atty. u need to think of wat it is that matters most.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback. Looks like I am going for the Alien Kit. All the reviews on YouTube are positive. Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (10/10/16)

Now here is the next hurdle...... 

Try and get ur bloody hands on one of those! They hotter then Donald trumps hair piece right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Now here is the next hurdle......
> 
> Try and get ur bloody hands on one of those! They hotter then Donald trumps hair piece right now



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-smok-alien-220w-full-kit


----------



## stevie g (10/10/16)

Go the whole hog and buy something with a better chipset than a SMOK.

IPV has always been miles ahead... then you get DNA & FSK power boards which are the best in the business. 

It looks like a good deal at Sirvape and I hope you DIY because it looks thirsty that V8.


----------



## kev mac (11/10/16)

WesinEL001 said:


> looking for advise. I love cloud chasing but am also all about flavour. i have no shortage of batteries either... Looking for a hard hitter


No matter what the RX200 is a great combination of power, wire options and battery life.And I saw it on efun.top for 34 dollars w/free shipping.How can you go wrong?


----------



## spiv (11/10/16)

I like the Cuboid. It's a tiny two battery mod and you can choose if you want it to be a 150w or 200w mod. I've got mine at 150w because I don't need more. 
It also gets regular firmware updates and new features, which usually doesn't happen after a mod has been out for as long as this has. The company just releases a newer mod.


----------



## KZOR (11/10/16)

Since @Sir Vape has new stock of the Smok Alien especially the "mod only" option for less than R1100 I would definitely back you into getting it. Great price.
I was lucky because I wanted the black/grey version from the start and now that is the one without the atty option. I am a SMOK-man. 
Ordered mine early this morning.


----------



## Waine (12/10/16)

I am also looking for a hard hitter. Picking up on this thread, I too am not a trend follower, although I am not saying that is a bad thing. I feel that for now, I have enough VW mods. I just love the simplicity and idea of a well made Mech mod. My 2 SMPLE's and one Noisy cricket are not the quality I seek. So for me, my eye is on the VGod Mech Pro. A bit overpriced for what you get IMO. I guess the price lies in the branding. However, it does look solid and something that will last a lifetime. I have just seen reviews on it on You Tube.

Also, I prefer to invest my energy into building the appropriate precision coils rather than having the regulated Mod do all the work.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

